# My final 2011 Player of the Year Standings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

My Final Player of the Year Standings 
First, here is my formula for how I come up with my player of the year:

I give 40 points to a winner of a tournament, 20 points for finishing 2nd, 19 for third, all the way down to 2 points for finishing 20th. Anyone finishing out of the top 20 will not receive any points. The points are doubled for the 4 major championships. How many of those maximum points they keep is based on the strength of field in a given week. I use the current week's Rolex Rankings top 50. For example, if a player wins a non major and 40 of the 50 top players were in the field, the winner gets to keep 80% (40/50ths) of her 40 points or 32 points. The 2nd place finisher keeps 80% of 20 points or 16 points and so on.

Here are the final 2011 standings:

PLAYER TOTAL POINTS

1 Yani Tseng 357.48
2 Stacy Lewis 203.86
3 Cristie Kerr 178.58
4 Suzann Petterson 177.56
5 Na Yeon Choi 159.28
6 I.K. Kim 151.92
7 Angela Stanford 144.62
8 Paula Creamer 141.46
9 Amy Yang 136.50
10 Brittany Lincicome 129.82
11 Mika Miyazato 128.30
12 Morgan Pressel 122.04
13 Karrie Webb 116.24
14 Ai Miyazato 104.10
15 Maria Hjorth 103.66
16 Anna Nordqvist 100.18
17 Jiyai Shin 99.40
18 Brittany Lang 94.46
19 Michelle Wie 93.72
20 Catriona Matthew 86.10
21 Sun Young Yoo 82.36
22 Sandra Gal 77.66
23 Katie Futcher 76.40
24 Inbee Park 72.72
25 Se Ri Pak 66.84
26 Hee Young Park 64.00
27 Meena Lee 62.44
28 So Yeon Ryu 62.40
29 Sophie Gustafson 61.12
30 Julie Inkster 58.79
31 Hee Kyung Seo 54.78
32 Azahara Munoz 49.78
33 Karen Stupples 46.94
34 Chella Choi 45.52
35 Mindy Kim 41.50
36 Chie Arimura 40.28
37 Candie Kung 39.82
38 Shanshan Feng 38.48
39 Song Hee Kim 38.20
40 Julieta Granada 32.66
41 Ryan O'Toole 30.14
42 Christel Boeljon 28.36
43 Hee-Won Han 26.62
44 Momoko Ueda 25.42
45 Caroline Masson 25.16
46 Jenny Shin 24.44
47 Amy Hung 23.84
48 Pat Hurst 23.36
49 Sun Ju Ahn 21.98
50 Lexi Thompson 21.68
51 Paige Mackenzie 19.90
52 Wendy Ward 19.90
53 Beatriz Recari 19.56
54 Dewi Clair Schreefel 18.68
55 Pornanong Phatlum 18.24
56 Kyeong Bae 18.22
57 Cindy Lacrosse 17.70
58 Jimin Kang 17.46
59 Amanda Blumenherst 16.92
60 Mina Harigae 16.62
61 Tiffany Joh 16.40
62 Miki Saiki 14.82
63 Vicky Hurst 14.36
64 Jennifer Johnson 13.40
65 Belen Mozo 12.96
66 Katherine Hull 12.84
67 Soo-Jin Yang 12.54
68 Ran Hong 12.48
69 Mi Hyun Kim 11.56
70 Gerina Piller 11.38
71 Christina Kim 11.20
72 Natile Gulbis 10.98
73 Junthima Gulyanamitta 10.92
74 Lizette Salas 10.92
75 Heather Bowie Young 10.88
76 Marci Hart 10.20
77 Stacy Prammanasudh 10.20
78 Alison Walshe 9.96
79 Yeon-Ju Jung 9.90
80 Kris Tamulis 9.52
81 Teresa Lu 9.36
82 Becky Morgan 9.34
83 Ariya Jutanugarn 9.24
84 M.J. Hur 9.24
85 Seon Hwa Lee 8.82
86 Sakura Yokomine 8.32
87 Alena Sharp 8.06
88 Caroline Hedwell 7.80
89 Grace Park 7.20
90 Sara Kemp 6.96
91 Esther Lee 6.76
92 Ha-Neul Kim 5.94
93 Julia Sergas 5.50
94 Sarah Jane Smith 5.28
95 Reilly Rankin 5.04
96 Jin Young Pak 4.34
97 Silvia Cavalleri 4.34
98 Mayu Hattori 4.16
99 Gladys Nocera 4.00
100 Haeji Kang 4.00
101 Ayako Uehara 3.90
102 Ilhee Lee 3.48
103 Jennifer Song 3.36
104 Stephanie Sherlock 3.36
105 Jenny Suh 3.10
106 Kristy Mcpherson 2.72
107 Karina Icher 2.64
108 Melissa Reid 2.40
109 Akane Iljima 2.08
110 Asako Fugimoto 2.08
111 Eun- A Lim 2.08
112 Li-Ying Ye 2.08
113 Sun-Ju Ahn 2.08
114 Shin-Ae Ahn 1.98
115 Jessica Korda 1.68
116 Hsuan-Yu Yao 1.50
117 Jean Reynolds 1.32
118 Samantha Richdale 1.32
119 Eun-Hee Ji 1.24
120 Shi Hyun Ahn 1.24

It is always my aim to try to improve my formulas that measure players success. I also take into consideration ideas passed along to me by other writers, and comments from this board. Therefore, starting in 2012 I have made the following changes on how I will be calculating the strength of field.

First I will now be using the top 80 players in the Rolex Rankings.
The top 20 players in that weeks rankings will be worth 2% each, equaling 40%.
Players 21-40 will be worth 1 1/2 %, equaling 30%.
Players 41-60 will be worth 1%, equaling 20%.
Players 61-80 will be worth 1/2 of one percent, equaling 10%.
The 80 players will total 100% of the strength of field.

The above formula now allows me to use 30 more players than I was using before.
Also it puts a higher value on the higher ranked player.

Here is an example:
If 75 of the top players were in the field of a non major championship, and the top 5 players were the ones missing, the strength of field would be 90%.
If the 5 players that were missing were the last 5 players in the top 80, the strength of field would be 97 and a half percent.

Hopefully the above changes will lead to even more accuracy in my standings this coming year.

Mostly Harmless: Tony Jesselli


----------

